# The bunny and the snake



## Einstein (Mar 1, 2009)

Once upon a time, in a nice little forest, there lived an orphaned bunny 
and an orphaned snake. By coincidence both were blind from birth. 
One day, the bunny was hopping through the forest and tripped over the snake and fell down. 

"Oh, my," said the bunny, "I'm terribly sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you 
I've been blind since birth and can't see where I'm going. In fact, since 
I'm also an orphan, I don't even know what I am." 

"That's ok," replied the snake. "Actually, I too, have been blind since 
birth, and also never knew my mother. Tell you what, maybe I could 
slither all over you, and figure out what you are so you'll know. 

"That would be wonderful" replied the bunny. 

So the snake slithered all over the bunny, and said, "Well, you're covered 
with soft fur, you have really long ears, your nose twitches, and you have a soft cottony tail. I'd say that you must be a bunny rabbit." 

"Oh, thank you, thank you," cried the bunny, in obvious excitement. 

The bunny suggested to the snake, "Maybe I could feel you all over with my paw, and help you the same way that you've helped me." 


So the bunny felt the snake all over, and remarked, "Well, you're smooth and slippery, and you have a forked tongue, no backbone and no balls. 
I'd say you must be a team leader, a supervisor or possibly someone in 
senior management...


----------



## bev (Mar 1, 2009)

again a great one!Bev


----------



## JohnForster (Mar 1, 2009)

Also how very true!!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 1, 2009)

I was tempted to adapt it to 'you must be a banker' but thought better of it as this covers such a wide market!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi David,

Although bankers do have a habit of crawling around at the moment due to their incompetence you missed one vital criteria for being a banker - that of take the money and run. Otherwise you got it perfectly, bankers do have the annoying habit of creeping up on you when you least expect it and giving you one hell of a bite.

Tom H


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 4, 2017)

Very good !


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice one, Einstein


----------

